
Ask HN: Are there any decent image hosts left? - lohszvu
With mixtape.moe shutting down, I&#x27;m not sure where to move to. What do you prefer to use?
======
DavidCanHelp
If you're a consumer, Google Photos offers unlimited (optimized) photo storage
and delivery for free.

If you're a Developer, the number one service for uploading and delivering
images (and most types of files) is Filestack. They offer a free plan, and
scale all the way up to Enterprise plans that handle some of the top brands
worldwide.

------
db48x
Spend $5 a month on a cheap VPS and host your own images.

~~~
photonios
Wouldn't S3 or DigitialOcean Spaces be cheaper?

DigitialOcean Spaces [1] start at $5/month for 250 GB, which is a lot more
than the 25 GB of storage you get with their cheapest droplet.

[1]
[https://www.digitalocean.com/products/spaces/](https://www.digitalocean.com/products/spaces/)

~~~
db48x
Yea, you can get a VPS for less than $5 a month, if you shop around. I was
just pulling a number out of my hat; I don't have a price list immediately to
hand. My point is only that it's cheap.

I don't know anything about DigitalOcean Spaces, but if you need more space
apparently it's the way to go. 25 GB is room for a lot of images though.

------
soulchild37
I hope you can pay/donate to some decent file hosts, I really salute people
who voluntarily host a free hosting service online and often donate to them if
I have used their service.

Getting DMCA complaints or god forbid, child porn complaint can ruin their
career or even life.

I use my own S3 bucket for long term images and
[https://catbox.moe](https://catbox.moe) for short term / sharing for friend/

------
actionowl
While it lacks some image-hosting specific features (like gallery or tagging,
etc) I use Triton for Object Storage[1] (formerly Manta) for hosting a good
number of images and some videos. It works great, it's really cheap[2] and the
CLI tools are very easy to use `mput ~~/stor/public/img/ -f somepic.jpg`

[1] [https://www.joyent.com/triton/object-
storage](https://www.joyent.com/triton/object-storage)

[2]
[https://www.joyent.com/pricing/cloud/storage](https://www.joyent.com/pricing/cloud/storage)

------
klntsky
Check out these:

[https://github.com/tsudoko/long-live-
pomf/blob/master/long-l...](https://github.com/tsudoko/long-live-
pomf/blob/master/long-live-pomf.md)

------
rahuldottech
I just use a tiny PHP script [1] I made to upload and host my own files on a
shared hosting server. It's not, perfect, and I need to update it a bit, but
it works well enough.

[1]:
[https://github.com/rahuldottech/psst](https://github.com/rahuldottech/psst)

------
7373737373
Try to use IPFS, because then you are not dependent on a single provider (you
refer to the file by a location independent content hash).

[https://ipfs.pics/](https://ipfs.pics/) exists but doesn't have enough
capacity

------
Khelavaster
Onedrive.

